# What�s the best cutter AND software for rhinestone temples?



## pickynage (Sep 8, 2011)

*What’s the best cutter AND software for rhinestone temples?*

Hello Everyone,

I been reading everything I can get my hands on to try and figure out which cutter and software are best to start my rhinestone business. Of course I am on a budget, but I also know it’s better to spend a little more now than to buy something that is going to be a big headache or need to be replaced in a month or so. I have read the post on this site about the *Knk 24" Maxx, some say is the answer to our prayers, others say it’s software is not licensed for sales or it’s not strong enough? Then there is the Bling It!’s is it really worth the money? Or the GCC rhinestone system with the **Bengal** or Cougar cutter? It seems everywhere I look someone is giving different advice and my head is starting to spin! Is there a comparison site or spread sheet?!? Rhinestones for dummy’s book? Anything to cut to the bottom line of it all. What’s the best for the price and the easiest to use (because as I may not have mentioned before…I am not exactly savvy with CAD drawling or anything like that)! Any help or clarification would be greatly appreciated**J*

*Thanks, Nic*


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: What’s the best cutter AND software for rhinestone temples?*

Here is a thread you might need to take a look at that may help.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html

Also, no such thing as _"best"_ as everyone will have a different opinion. Choose the system that is best for you and your needs.

Also a few others have come on the market since that list was formed.
FdO2P Macro
rStones
WinpcSign
Blingit
Seirra

Personally, I have 6 different systems. Why?? They all can done something different or better than the other. I like use of ease. I didn't buy all these at once, I started with one and as new products came on the market I tried them out. Currently, I use a combination of Luis' macro and rStones. Both add-ons to Coreldraw. Does everything I need it to do.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: What’s the best cutter AND software for rhinestone temples?*



pickynage said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I been reading everything I can get my hands on to try and figure out which cutter and software are best to start my rhinestone business. Of course I am on a budget, but I also know it’s better to spend a little more now than to buy something that is going to be a big headache or need to be replaced in a month or so. I have read the post on this site about the *Knk 24" Maxx, some say is the answer to our prayers, others say it’s software is not licensed for sales or it’s not strong enough? Then there is the Bling It!’s is it really worth the money? Or the GCC rhinestone system with the **Bengal** or Cougar cutter? It seems everywhere I look someone is giving different advice and my head is starting to spin! Is there a comparison site or spread sheet?!? Rhinestones for dummy’s book? Anything to cut to the bottom line of it all. What’s the best for the price and the easiest to use (because as I may not have mentioned before…I am not exactly savvy with CAD drawling or anything like that)! Any help or clarification would be greatly appreciated**J*
> 
> *Thanks, Nic*


pickynage,
Check youtube for software demos. Some of the software vendors will make screen capture videos of the software so you can see the functionality and whether the package fits your needs.

-Dana


----------



## ditab72 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: What’s the best cutter AND software for rhinestone temples?*

I am so glad you asked this question, as I am in the market to start doing some rhinestone work. I, however, have Corel and can run my patterns in there. My biggest confusion is what kind of cutter. I was pretty much set on a GCC cutter, because it was more affordable and my budget is small. Now, after doing a ton of research on the best cutter for this, I'm not so sure. I am on information overload. I have to keep the cutter at $800 or below. Any suggestions?


----------



## anewbusiness (Oct 2, 2015)

*Re: What’s the best cutter AND software for rhinestone temples?*

Hello, newbie here! I have done a lot of research too and found a comparison chart on Stahls website. It offers: vinyl cutter, heat press, materials and fabric selection comparison charts. It was great for me to see everything side by side. Hope this helps!


----------

